# usb storage device wont work...

## Wbdsgnr

Heey,

I just removed windows, and installed gentoo linux, all happy with my kde-3.4.1 eyecandy  :Very Happy:  But now i'm trying to get my creative muvo2 mp3player to work but it won't... I followed all these instructions considering it's detected as a usb HD using windows. http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_USB_Mass_Storage_Device

My dmesg output: I first plugged in my mp3 player.. then I manually loaded usb_storage module.. then I reconnected the device...

```
usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

register_blkdev: cannot get major 8 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 65 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 66 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 67 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 68 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 69 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 70 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 71 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 128 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 129 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 130 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 131 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 132 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 133 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 134 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 135 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 8 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 65 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 66 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 67 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 68 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 69 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 70 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 71 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 128 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 129 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 130 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 131 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 132 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 133 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 134 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 135 for sd

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

register_blkdev: cannot get major 8 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 65 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 66 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 67 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 68 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 69 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 70 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 71 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 128 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 129 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 130 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 131 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 132 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 133 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 134 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 135 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 8 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 65 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 66 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 67 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 68 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 69 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 70 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 71 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 128 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 129 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 130 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 131 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 132 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 133 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 134 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 135 for sd

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

```

So.. I haven't got a clue why it isn't detected as a scsi device.. less /proc/scsi/scsi won't output any device...

----------

## tukachinchila

I may be asking the obvious, but are you sure you have scsi support enabled in the kernel?

----------

## Wbdsgnr

Yup yup.. like I said I followed all the instructions from the above link.. Is there anyway to check this beside the kernel config?

----------

## jbjay

seem that many folk has same issue.i have same trouble,i can not use usb stick and usb scanner

----------

## tukachinchila

 *Wbdsgnr wrote:*   

> Is there anyway to check this beside the kernel config?

 

Besides the kernel config and dmesg, you could try

```
lspci

cat /var/log/messages || cat /var/log/everything/current

```

 which should output something with 'scsi', or 'SCSI' if it's configured in the kernel.

I also seem to remember having to enable "probe multiple LUNs" in the kernel for my iPod (which probably has pretty similar kernel requirements as your MP3 player). You can find the "probe multiple LUNs" setting in the SCSI section of the kernel config.

HTH

----------

## Wbdsgnr

lspci output:

```

bash-2.05b# lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333]

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333 AGP]

0000:00:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

0000:00:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)

0000:00:08.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy MIDI/Game port (rev 04)

0000:00:08.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port (rev 04)

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233A ISA Bridge

0000:00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:11.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 23)

0000:00:11.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 23)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200] (rev a3)

```

this doesn't output anything about scsi... On the other hand it seems very strange. I recompiled my kernel making all scsi related thing a module. I loaded each and every module located in the /lob/modules/kernel/scsi directory, but yet no progress.. So I haven't got a clue what it could be.. maybe it is a common problem  :Smile: 

----------

## tukachinchila

My mistake...lspci will show SCSI adapters, but not scsi-emulated removable hardware. On the other hand, dmesg and cat /var/log/messages || cat /var/log/everything/current should show your MP3 player once it's connected though.

I would suggest following the iPod HOWTO (http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Using_an_iPod_With_Gentoo_Linux) for configuring SCSI support in the kernel:  *Quote:*   

> # 
> 
> # SCSI device support 
> 
> # 
> ...

 

----------

## dsd

looks like a kernel bug, you should upgrade to the latest and file a bug if the problem still exists

also, posting contents of /proc/devices would be useful

----------

## Wbdsgnr

Well this is the output:

```

Character devices:

  1 mem

  2 pty

  3 ttyp

  4 /dev/vc/0

  4 tty

  4 ttyS

  5 /dev/tty

  5 /dev/console

  5 /dev/ptmx

  7 vcs

 10 misc

 13 input

 14 sound

 29 fb

 81 video4linux

116 alsa

128 ptm

136 pts

171 ieee1394

180 usb

188 ttyUSB

195 nvidia

226 drm

Block devices:

  1 ramdisk

  2 fd

  3 ide0

  7 loop

 22 ide1

```

I'm using kernel 2.6.11 r3 seams fairly new... And I have had this problem with prior kernels.. but I might as well take a shot...

----------

## xurf

i had the same problem - and found that i'd forgotten to enable SCSI emulation in the kernel

Device Drivers > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support > SCSI emulation support

----------

